# WM-4 Sirius XM + Lowrance Live



## EvanHammer (Aug 14, 2015)

Elle can help you figure it out.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

If only Elle could talk to these foreign customer service reps for me.

I guess for the sake of posterity, I will give an update on the WM-4 Sirus XM Marine Weather module. After hours on the phone with customer support, they finally agreed to have my module shipped to Navico for testing.

I just got word that the module was bad, and that they have shipped a new one.

Will see how this one performs.

So if you have a solid amber network light on your module with no connectivity to your Lowrance/Simrad, it's probably a bad module and will have to be shipped back.

My buddy has a Sirius weather module for his Garmin. It did not work out of the box either. I will say that his customer service experience was far more pleasant than mine.


----------

